# Idiot on Youtube



## Erich (Mar 27, 2010)

I just got this sent to me from a relative serving in Afghanistan...pardon me if this has been shown previously, but is this little dik-wad for real ? same as the pecker-woods that served us while we were in Nam


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQa8G3336fQ_

E ~


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 27, 2010)

I've seen this before. This guys is a moron. Hannity did a good job in blowing him out of the water.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 27, 2010)

Guys like that are only good for one thing.......

*Target Practice!* 



TO


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a small minority not even newsworthy must have been a slow day


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 27, 2010)

Frikkin moron (the hair-do says it all, before he even opens his trap). Glad they aired this, so everyone can see what a douchenozzle he is when he can't hide behind his blog.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you can't stand behind your troops

feel free to stand in front of them...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 27, 2010)

What a wanker...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

What a twat!


----------



## Clave (Mar 27, 2010)

This will disappear on it's own if ignored.

The only reason this guy exists is to draw attention, and feeding the fire only makes it hotter...

All you need to say is 'Not right in the head' and move on - jumping around in a rage is _exactly_ what this waste of skin wants everyone to do.

The correct response is not 'let's get the bastard!' just shake your head sorrowfully, and mutter 'wow, what a loser' then calmly go back to your life...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with Clave, this douchebag is just an angry kid who wants attention, much like those kids on FaceBook that started that group putting down Soldiers.

We're probably going to see alot more of this as time goes by, since these are the types that had the internet for thier babysitter.

I know the best way to hurt thier attention whoring is to just ignore them, but back-handing them to the floor sure is tempting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2010)

What a fricken S*** bag.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2010)

Un-friggin' believable!! What an @sshole....


----------



## Maestro (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup... Sometimes I wonder why our men are still fighting... There is so many morons like this !


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2010)

moron. absolute, true=blue moron.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2010)

In Polish simply " jełop"


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2010)

He's a pathetic mental case. I don't mean that in a derogatory manner. He's honestly got mental issues. I happened upon other youtube postings of his. He's nuts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2010)

The guy is ****ing moron and nothing else. 

I am not a violent person or anything, but I would love to bitch slap him if only to knock some sense into him.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> He's a pathetic mental case. I don't mean that in a derogatory manner. He's honestly got mental issues. I happened upon other youtube postings of his. He's nuts.


Then why did a news organization give him credence as I sais earlier it must have been a slow news day. Hence make your own


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 28, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Then why did a news organization give him credence...


In what way did they give him credence?
They held him up in the full glare of the media spotlight and spent 5 minutes bitch-slapping him

This muppet has roasted himself thanks to that interview, he's an albatross, who the hell's going to hire him now?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Then why did a news organization give him credence as I sais earlier it must have been a slow news day. Hence make your own



I think you are right. Just Hannity sensationalizing.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> In what way did they give him credence?
> They held him up in the full glare of the media spotlight and spent 5 minutes bitch-slapping him
> 
> This muppet has roasted himself thanks to that interview, he's an albatross, who the hell's going to hire him now?


I can go to any college or bar and find the same pinhead except most have more style sense as for hiring prospects there is the dummy in the UK that won't hire ex military


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2010)

Like I said, he's not all there.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 28, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> I can go to any college or bar and find the same pinhead except most have more style sense
> 
> as for hiring prospects there is the dummy in the UK that won't hire ex military


Do the same pinheads 
have their own websites dedicated to abusive and insulting commentary on their nation's armed forces?

One? In the UK? Well, that's him sorted with a career then...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Do the same pinheads
> have their own websites dedicated to abusive and insulting commentary on their nation's armed forces?
> 
> One? In the UK? Well, that's him sorted with a career then...


Get out of the house there are lots of assholes out there. In case you haven't noticed there are many websites available covering a myriad of subjects . The only reason this guy is getting recognition is because the "press" as deemed him newsworthy and apparently you do as well .


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know that I would go with the "slow news day" thing...I'm kinda glad they flipped his rock over and exposed him to sunlight. Once the curtain is pulled back, the Wizard isn't quite so scary anymore. He loses his mystique, his air of authority and pomposity. Hopefully, that's one nutbag website that will shrivel up and die. One out of countless thousands, yes, but one less. So flip over the next rock, expose the next cumstain without a logical thought within five miles, and kill another. Its kinda like the battle against fire-ants. You know they're going to come back...but you still are duty-bound to tackle each mound with a Jerrycan of gas and a Zippo. Giving him fame and fortune and air-time? With an outcome like this....I say go for it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 28, 2010)

I still stand by my previous post (he's target practice material), but it's a fine line to me. Do we ignore this piece of sh*t or do we expose and trash him in front of a large audience?

In any case......F*ck him!

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2010)

No one would have heard of this goof until given his 5 minutes of fame by the News outlet


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 28, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> No one would have heard of this goof until given his 5 minutes of fame by the News outlet



That is true.

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2010)

WHAT A MAROOOOOOON!!!!!!!!! TO, I do believe that he has pretty much committed suicide. Now EVERYONE knows what he looks like. Wouldn't you like to see him walk into a restaurant full of service men and women. Imagine how uneasy he would feel. He does not hold life in high value either. I could go on but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 28, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> WHAT A MAROOOOOOON!!!!!!!!! TO, I do believe that he has pretty much committed suicide. Now EVERYONE knows what he looks like. Wouldn't you like to see him walk into a restaurant full of service men and women. Imagine how uneasy he would feel. He does not hold life in high value either. I could go on but I'll leave it at that.



Aaron, he's a piece of garbage! Thankfully, people like him are few and far between. And I'll leave it there as well.

TO


----------



## Torch (Mar 28, 2010)

God that guy is so sad, don't know if I want to laugh or cry,yeesh.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2010)

Like I've said before, these window-lickers need to be gathered up, and set loose in some third-world hellhole where human life is cheaper than a loaf of bread and a warm beer.

Let's see how long these "protesters of anything military" last in the face of the local warlord/religious fanatic/drug cartel and thier absolute lack of regard for human rights, personal dignity or anything civilized...

It's the service folks of the free nations that keep it's citizens safe, not the angry outbursts of blogging youtube dellusionists who have no real concept of just exactly how truly dangerous the real world is.

I still think a good back-handing and a kick to the curb is in order here


----------

